# Value for 1997 Melco EMT 10/T machine



## Cornish8000 (Aug 25, 2017)

I am trying to establish a value for my 1997 Melco EMT 10/T embroidery machine. Will sell with hoops, hat attachment, threads, and backings. Anybody out there have a rough idea of what this should go for in today's market? Recently serviced machine in good condition. Not a lot of hours.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

With my Tajima I was told -50% at 5 years, -another 50% at ten., so I listed mine at 25% of new value and its a 1998


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Melco doesn't hold value like a Barudan. I would put it in the $1500 to $3500 range depending on condition.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This might help

Melco EMT 10T 

$3K would probably be the top of the market for it depending on your location,


----------

